# billing and cooing, terms of endearment, nicknames



## aty777

Hello!
I am in need of a favor. My girlfriend left for Greece for a month, she is using this time to learn the language. I would like to ask for *translations* and *spelling* of words and expressions like "my dear", "my love", "my one and only", "sweetheart", "adorable little", "precious little", "honey"... and so on!  

I would like to surprise her from time to time with a couple of nice words, maybe a short, cute sentence on Greek! 

My native language is Hungarian, so it gives me a bit of a head-acke at the moment, but I am hoping somebody can help my with this little problem of mine!    Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## Gradiva

Hi! there and ... congratulations for being so much in love!
Common phrases used in Greek for an object of affection are:
αγάπη μου (agApi mou - my love), αγαπούλα μου (agapOUla mou - my little love) καρδιά μου (kardiA mou), μωρό μου (morO mou - my baby), μωράκι μου (morAki mou - my little baby), άγγελέ μου (AnghelE mou - my angel)... The possibilities are practically endless... So... Good Luck! (btw. the capital letters indicate where you should accent the words).


----------



## aty777

Efharisto para poli! 
Looks great, sounds great!  
You are quick!  
Will be back with more questions!


----------



## aty777

I am back!
Here comes the second dose:

   I miss your smile, my *dearest*!
  I miss the smile of your eyes, my princess!
  (I am) thinking of you!
  You are always on my mind!
  The *sweetest* dreams, my little angel!    (  not only sweet dreams, as "oneira glika"   )

Would it be too much to ask for translation?    Please!!


----------



## MissBehave

I assume you can't read greek so for the ...second dose... In latin characters:

I miss your smile, my dearest!= Mou lIpi to hamOgelo sou, polyagapimEni mou! Mου λείπει το χαμόγελό σου, πολυαγαπημένη μου!

I miss the smile of your eyes, my princess!=Mou lIpi to hamOgelo ton matiOn sou, pringIpissA mou. Μου λείπει το χαμόγελο των ματιών σου, πριγκίπισσά μου!

I am thinking of you/I think of you= Se skEftome! Σε σκέφτομαι!

You are always on my mind.= S'Eho panda sto mialO mou. Σ'έχω πάντα στο μυαλό μου.

The sweetest dreams, my little angel! =Ta glikItera Onira, mikro mou aggelOUdi/ mikrE mou aggele. Τα γλυκύτερα όνειρα, μικρό μου αγγελούδι/μικρέ μου άγγελε!

{that was a heavy dose!  }


----------



## MissBehave

Another good term of endearment for you is also: " Λατρεία μου"  LatrIa mou which is translated as "my adored" or "my beloved"; it is frequently used and delivers the affection I believe you want to convey...


----------



## aty777

Thank you, Miss! 
Exactly what I was looking for!
It seems you both are pro, so let's get movin' on! 

(    I do not like patterns and stereotypes, as you will see!  ) 

 Let the stars of the Greek sky kiss serene dreams on your eyes!    (  Call me romantic!!  I admit it!    )

  Rise and shine  (if there is such a phrase) my little _treasure_,
new wonders are awaiting you today!

  Little kitten!  (  Or anything else with kitten?!  )

  Tender kisses!

  Sunshine to your heart! Have a great day!

  My caresses with the morning sunshine!


----------



## aty777

Two quick questions:

why prin*g*IpissA (πριγ*κ*ίπισσά)?  why the *k* changes? 

and why pan*d*a (πάν*τ*α)?    for example: Πάντα ῥεῖ (_Panta rhei_)


----------



## MissBehave

I will respond to your second (or is it third?) message. 

The pronounciation of  "γκ" and "ντ" is approximated better by "ng" rather than "gk", and  "nd" rather than "nt" in Latin characters...  Ok,... and "kitten" is  "gatoula"  "γατούλα"...


----------



## iyavor

howabout ματια μου (matia mou)- that's a pretty common one,  no?


----------



## MissBehave

"Matia mou" is very common, but it does not necessarily have  romantic overtones. It is affectionate, but romantically it does not deliver the "punch" of other terms of endearment. "Matakia mou" (literally: "my little eyes") is often used to address children.


----------



## iyavor

Interesting. Here in Israel, it certainly does (einayim sheli), though it isn't so common. Actually, the first time I heard "matia mou" was in very different circumstances: A Greek guest at a hotel I was staying at, at the Dead Sea, decided to jump in head first, and his first words were- TA MATIA MOU!


----------



## MissBehave

There are many expressions and proverbs involving eyes. "Matia" are very precious in Greece.


----------



## aty777

MissBehave said:


> I will respond to your second (or is it third?) message.
> 
> The pronounciation of  "γκ" and "ντ" is approximated better by "ng" rather than "gk", and  "nd" rather than "nt" in Latin characters...  Ok,... and "kitten" is  "gatoula"  "γατούλα"...



Thank you, this part is clear now!  


Would you be so kind to take a look at the second group of short sentences?
Awaiting any help!   
So far I am so good!
My dear one is delighted with me being so attentive!


----------

